# IASCA SQC show Dec 3 Sound and Video Center Tyler, Texas



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

To My Texas/OKC/LA people!!

The 2017 SQ season has officially started and the first two dates for the RedRiverShootout are booked.
Put Dec 3 and Dec 10 in your calendars, thats when it all begins for year two of the shootout!

Dec 3 at Stereo and Video Center in Tyler Texas
Dec 10 at Soundscape Car Audio in Plano Texas

Both dates are IASCA Single Point events, $20 entry fee for the show, SQ only, no IQC. Registration starts at 9, judging promptly at 10.

Registration for the Shootout will be the same as last year, $10 per show. 
Rules for the shootout will be the same for the season as they were for 2016.

100 points for participation
25 points 1st place
20 points 2nd place
15 points 3rd place
10 points 4th place

Top three competitors from each class are invited to compete in the finals at a location yet to be announced. The twist this year is that there will be a Grand Points Champion for the season and an SQ Grand Champion for highest SQ score for the final round.

If you have any questions please feel free to reach out, spread the word and let everyone know what we are building here!!

Thanks
Howard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Im in!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

December 10th for me... got mover 1 activity but I onto think it will be a problem woot!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I traded the white pig in on a new sled named "Karma". See sig below. I might get judged for the first time ever with some secret speakers installed and a good rta tune. They'll be Alpine and that's all you need to knowI got the back end covered, just not sure what type of 2-way front I want to do yet. Would still be hilarious to compete for the first time with a good tune on some super secret Alpine speakers installed up front:laugh:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump just because


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump to the top!!! This is a rain or shine event folks, I have a tent for us to pull the cars into if its raining for judging and we may have the shop to use as well.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came out today, James and the Stereo Video Center for giving us a space in the shop to avoid the weather which was quite ****ty today. See you guys next weekend at Soundscape in Plano!!


----------

